

2015 Hackaday Prize: Calling Hackers to Fix the World - szczys
http://hackaday.io/prize

======
bkraz
It's great to see the return of the Hackaday Prize!

------
benjamind
Good luck everyone. Will be interesting to see the community try and solve
some real problems.

------
chainwork
Great job guys, looking forward to seeing the submissions to this competition!

------
kojote
Can't wait to see what awesome projects we get

------
dstanko
Can't wait to see the projects!

